# Partition XP sur EEPC?



## naas (24 Septembre 2009)

alors toujours content de vos eeepc ?
j'envisage sérieusement de faire une partition avec Xp et une partition avec... enfin m'avez compris


----------



## boodou (24 Septembre 2009)

Il semblerait que la fameuse partition que tu souhaites installer soit plus stable sur le MSI Wind ...


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2009)

Je tiens à signaler que ce n'est pas moi qui ai créé ce fil mais le modérateur de réagissez qui a sorti mon post de la discussion et la transféré ici, juste pour expliquer pourquoi je posais la question aux utilisateurs de eeepc 
bon remarque au moins ici il ne pourra plus editer les posts   

daffy et molgow

Revenons à nos moutons, pour le MSI wind (que j'avais repéré sur engadget) c'est dommage car elle vient de l'acheter grâce à une promo, je vais avoir du mal à lui dire de le ramener 

le principe de la partition et de lui laisser sa partition XP pendant que je fais joujou avec l'autre, et si tout va bien, disque dur externe et hop je reformate tout le disque en une seule partition et je vire XP


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Le Medion Ultraport akaya e1210 est bien un clone du MSI Wind ? Je pose cette question je possède ce petit Medion.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

Quid de ma question ?

A+


----------

